# we're not going there, but here!!!!



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Valentino is a smart boy. He knows how to tell you he he feels school.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

That made me laugh! I am a FedEx courier and deliver pkgs. to a customer with a guide dog. When this dog isn't "working" she can't get close enough to me. I always have dog cookies in my pocket. Well, I have seen them at the store a few times and the poor dog is looking at me longingly and I can tell she wants to bolt out of her owner's hand and come over to greet me and of course get a cookie.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sounds like Valentino feels about school like I did. No dont want to go.


----------

